

Apple Wants More Damages, U.S. Sales Ban Against Samsung  - cinbun8
http://mashable.com/2012/09/23/apple-samsung-damages/
Apple Wants More Damages, U.S. Sales Ban Against Samsung
======
mark_l_watson
As pissed off as I am about Apple right now, I am going off topic in another
direction:

I understand that the USA is a huge market, but it seems like the rest of the
world is catching up in a lot of ways (centers of excellence in science and
R&D in the Orient, India, and Europe; also: so-called 3rd world countries
getting larger highly educated and motivated workers; growing affluence in
previously 3rd world countries == they become better customers).

Apple has not been doing as well patent trolling outside of the USA.

When I explain the Apple patent problem to non-technical family and friends I
usually couch it by describing how we in the USA are losing our tech edge and
Apple's behavior will help speed up our decline relative to the rest of the
world. In other words, don't be proud of Apple as a USA company, but rather
understand how their actions will hurt our country.

On a more positive note: I now view myself more as a citizen of the world
rather than a citizen particular tax jurisdiction, like the USA. I believe
that open source technology and products based on open source and open
standards will eventually win out. The world should be a level playing field,
and people and companies should prosper based on the quality of their work,
skills, and general productivity. A lot of people I know believe that our
world history has entered a phase of continuous, never ending series of wars
that make the world's elite even wealthier. Contrary to that, I believe/hope
that there will be enough people (and yes, even corporations) that do the
right thing and probably things will turn out well for more people around the
world.

Sorry for the off topic rant.

------
imtyler
Apple is fundamentally altering the technology industry by being aggressively
litigious. The statutory precedents they've established are going to change
they way computers and software are designed and developed at the ground
level, often making it harder for companies with fewer resources. I hope they
don't sue themselves in to a corner by ultimately staggering future
innovation. Sometimes you don't need to re-invent the wheel.

~~~
tisme
> I hope they don't sue themselves in to a corner by ultimately staggering
> [sic stifling?] future innovation.

I actually hope they do. That would be one way in which it would be clear for
everybody that this is not the way to go.

~~~
Herring
Things are rarely ever clear when an entire nation digs itself into a hole.
I'm reading about recent riots all over China about some islands that Japan
claims to own. If China was a democracy, they might not have been able to
avoid going to war.

------
agagasasg
I'm starting to be feel embarrassed using my mac in tech circles again :/

~~~
azakai
Yeah, it used to be embarrassing to use anything _but_ a mac in silicon valley
and other tech circles. That seems to be changing now, I keep hearing people
are not buying a mac for their next machine.

And when you see someone without a mac these days, the first assumption isn't
that they lack style, it's that they are willing to compromise on another
machine in order to not support Apple's patent warfare.

~~~
Stratoscope
You are still making the wrong assumption.

You're not taking into account that there are many of us who _prefer_
ThinkPads (or other PC hardware) over Mac hardware and prefer Windows 7 or
Linux over OSX. We're not "compromising" on another machine, we're choosing
the machine that best suits our needs.

Of course, every machine and OS has its own compromises. As much as I love
ThinkPads, Lenovo has really cheaped out on the display panels the last
several years. I hope the Retina MacBook spurs them into returning to the
high-quality displays ThinkPads used to offer.

But still, I enjoy using my ThinkPads and Windows much more than I enjoy my
Macs. I find them more pleasant to use and more productive. A notebook without
a TrackPoint [1] has no appeal for me.

When I see someone using a Mac, I don't assume that they bought a machine for
style and are unaware of how superior a ThinkPad would be. I assume that the
Mac meets _their_ needs better than the ThinkPad would. After all, I only know
my own needs and preferences, not theirs.

What I've never understood is why so many in the Mac-loving tech community
have looked with such disdain on people who prefer other systems. I respect
people who choose Macs over ThinkPads; it would be nice to receive that same
respect in return.

(Don't get me wrong, I didn't take your comment as being disrespectful; I'm
just talking about an attitude I've gotten from other Mac enthusiasts from
time to time.)

[1]: <http://www.google.com/search?q=love+trackpoint>

~~~
arrrg
I only ever experienced disdain in the other direction, PC users constantly
griping about how anyone could be so stupid and buy a Mac. I do not think that
either Mac or PC users are more likely to do something like that.

~~~
Stratoscope
That's a very fair point. I'm sure I notice more anti-PC prejudice than anti-
Mac prejudice.

It's certainly a natural human tendency to feel that "my stuff is better than
your stuff." I'm no saint myself and I have to make a conscious effort to see
that other people's choices are as valid as mine.

------
drawkbox
Bad business, where necessary yes, but Samsung is also a huge partner/supplier
of theirs. I am not sure if this is still true but Samsung was the only
supplier of their retina screens:
[http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/03/13/samsung_is_sole_su...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/03/13/samsung_is_sole_supplier_of_apples_ipad_retina_displays___report.html)

Then again, if they know so much and are so key to Apple maybe they are a huge
competitive threat.

~~~
homosaur
I'd think their superior phones are the primary reason they are such a huge
competitive threat.

It feels weird to me to even say that but it's true. I played around with my
boss's new iPhone 5 on Friday and was pretty surprised that it seems nearly
featureless aside from power. The features are in the power, in the fact that
they give the software (90% of this is relevant to gaming) more capability.
This is the ultimate upgrade to whatever existed, but if I was hardware-naive
and I saw an iPhone 5 and a Galaxy S3 side by side, I'd think the iPhone 5
must have come out a year earlier for all the features it lacks.

This is the year I stopped telling people "iPhone" when they ask me what
smartphone they should get, and Samsung's line is probably the biggest reason
why.

~~~
Tycho
What features?

~~~
moystard
Last Monday, I was with a friend and received an important email: had to send
a few PDFs to a contact that were contained in a ZIP file. He was amazed that
I could do that easily with my android phones, unzip, share the files through
gmail and send everything to my contact.

Since then, he does not want an iPhone anymore. I did the transition myself 2
years ago, and I have never looked back. What you loose in UX/Eye Candy (even
if Android is doing better now), you win in freedom.

~~~
coob
…you can do all of that on an iPhone.

~~~
moystard
How can you extract a ZIP on an iPhone and send the multiple files it contains
(filtering some of them) by email in one shot?

PS: it is a genuine question, I don't see how to do it from my experience.

~~~
coob
You use an app, of course:

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/izip-zip-unzip-unrar-
tool/id4...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/izip-zip-unzip-unrar-
tool/id413971331?mt=8)

------
Jarihd
The more i read about apple news related to patent issues(simple ideas that
should not have been granted patents) and suing, i am starting to develop
serious hatred for apple. Even though i respect the products they've come up
with; i don't feel like buying any apple product.

They seem to be trying to create a monopoly - implicitly making an effort to
stop companies both big and small - start-ups from innovating. They seem to
fear competition.

This patent issues among all these big companies is starting to hurt a lot.

~~~
Terretta
You're starting your history a few lawsuits too late. Apple was not among the
incumbents in the smartphone industry who initiated the practice of lawsuits
as royalty negotiation tools. Around the same time as press started pointing
out Apple's disproportionate piece not of smartphone marketshare but of
smartphone profits, Apple became a target. But, not an easy target. They had
profits to fight back with. Now when the incumbents face setbacks, and people
no longer see Apple as underdog, turns out those people who didn't notice how
this started now blame Apple for playing the game the others started. Sorry,
but that's revisionist.

Again, these are not "patent wars", these are royalty negotiations, and this
was how it was done among the phone makers long before Apple had a phone. The
only thing different is that you're paying attention, while Apple doesn't just
cave to pay royalties it doesn't think it owes such as for FRAND patents or
patents licensed through purchase of licensed chips.

------
lwhi
I really hope something awful happens to Apple over the next few years. They
deserve it.

~~~
dmishe
Then according to famous mobile lawsuit war chart — everybody is doomed.

~~~
lwhi
I assume you're referring to this [1] But why?

I don't understand why Apple's demise would be bad for the other major players
in the mobile sphere.

[1] [http://appchronicles.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/07/lawsuits...](http://appchronicles.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/07/lawsuits1.jpg)

~~~
dmishe
Almost everybody on that list deserve something awful

